# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!



## MOHCTP (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

 

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann um möglichst viele Chars auf Blackrock (Horde) und Aegwynn (Allianz) zu leveln!

 

Ihr könnt euch aber auch melden falls ihr nur 1 Charakter leveln möchtet 

 

Für jeden eurer Charaktere biete ich 4 Hexenzwirntaschen und bezahle euch das Fliegen!

 

für mehr Infos:

 

BattleTag: MOHCTP#21422

Skype: dr.donald54

 

Grüße!


----------

